# Alcalali, Valencia



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone any info on or experience of this wee town? Thanks folks


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes! Near the Jalon Valley? I went to school just up the road in Lliber and lived in Jalon for about 4/5 years! Beaaaauuutiful area, very green. Alcalali is a very quaint spanish town, very traditional


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone any info on or experience of this wee town? Thanks folks


It´s not far from where I live and I have driven through the village and explored the general area many times. It is very peaceful and surrounded by outstanding mountain scenery. Although inland, there are spectacular coves and sandy beaches within a half hour´s drive of the village. I don´t have personal experience of life in Alcalcali or the neighbouring villages but I have read a lot over the years in the local press about illegal building in the Jalon Valley and there have also been several articles this year about water shortages, with some households having regular cuts to conserve supplies. In fact, the front page story in last week´s Costa Blanca News was about the mayor of neighbouring Lliber being found not guilty of involvement in a massive illegal building scandal! If you are thinking of buying there my advice is hire a good solicitor and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you both very much. Great info and very valuable advice


----------

